# At a total loss. Front end issues? - Solved



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

What tires do you have ?? how are the lower control arm bushings ? Ball joints tie rods ? are the bolts loose at the strut connection to the steering knuckle ??


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

After 40 ,000m miles or so, my OEM Firestone started some weird noise..seemed to come from the.passenger side, front. Put new Kelleys on 2 weeks ago...no more noise. The Firestones, looked good, no minimal wear lines........


----------



## WOODSTOCK (Apr 2, 2014)

Bkongslien21 said:


> 2015 cruze LT. 1.4 turbo. 93k. Not sure on the transmission. This car is weird to say the least when it comes to ordering parts. 16 inch factory rims. But had to het 15 inch hubs.....But I've had the tires balanced and rotated. New rotors and brake pads. New hub assemblies. And I'm still getting the same vibration from the front tires. And it gets louder with the speed. Does anyone have any ideas on what to look at next? TIA.


Did you have the drive axles replaced.look into this it is a gm recall.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Have you jacked it up and tugged on suspension components to check for anything loose?


----------



## Bkongslien21 (Jun 14, 2021)

Well I had everything checked out. Ball joints. Tie rod ends. Tires balanced and rotated. New wheel bearing hubs. Brakes and rotors. Come to find out it was one tire with a belt that was separating. 😐 I'm surprised the tire shop didn't see that while doing the balance and rotate.


----------

